# Leg Problem



## asdsdf (Sep 2, 2007)

My Nigerian nymph L4 was missing the gripping part of the leg. After the last molt, now, it's missing even more. It's halfway up to the next joint. Now I fear that he/she has a fungus infection or something, because it's black. One day later, it doesn't seem to have spread, but it is already dangerouly close to the joint. Should I not risk it and cut it at the joint now, or wait and see if it spreads and I have to cut it higher, with even less of a chance that it grows full back? Thanks.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Sep 2, 2007)

If it's really close to the joint I would cut it. If not, wait a couple days to see if it stays where it is.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes, it is really close. Uh oh. after I cut it, he/she attcked its own leg snd bit it off. Now, there is only a little stub where the leg connects the body. It's still trying to reach the area as I type. It's trying to grab the nonexistant leg and put it to it's mouth. uh oh.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 15, 2007)

Okay, it molted, and it grew back, kinda smaller though.


----------



## Kriss (Sep 15, 2007)

Mantids will loose alot of blood if you cut them and can't develop scar tissue. If the mantid has an infection in its leg it will deal with it himself without your intervention.

Still I'm glad its ok a few weeks later.


----------

